# Printable checklist site



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I found this site with a daily/weekly/monthly checklist

http://www.rosybluhandmade.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/cleaning-checklist.pdf

Please share yours


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

LOL...laundry 3 times a week


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for the checklist.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I am also laughing at laundry three times a week. I do at least 7 loads a week for our family of 4...more if I change the sheets once a week like this person suggests. Still, a check list is ALWAYS helpful, even if it just gives up some ideas about what to put on our own!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm thinking that the gal who made up this checklist doesn't do much cooking either. Cleaning the stovetop ans appliances only once a month?!! I use my stove every single day, it would be disgusting at the end of a couple of days, let alone a month. LOL


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm attaching mine as a PDF if you want to see it. I've changed it enough that I finally got it to one page. I normally print a new one each month, but I'm thinking I might laminate it and hang it on the side of the fridge. Then I could use dry erase markers on it and not have to worry about ink and paper. And it would be a constant reminder to get to work.


----------

